# Is Cmere Deer Legal?



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Before the season starts, I want to find out the truth about this. I have heard several times that on public land you are aloud to use the concentrated liquid Cmere deer or any liquid product for that matter. I was told that since it is a concentrate that it is not considered a bait, but I find that hard to believe if it attracts the deer to feed. let me know what you guys think. thanks


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*I'd Guess NOT*

If you plan to use this you should contact the FWC but I will give you my "take" on it. If it is a product that the deer will lick,or indeed,eat,I would guess NO. 

If you do intend to use some liquid of some sort take a look at using vanilla extract. On PRIVATE land,I use this,cut with some rain water,to attract deer. I believe that the C'Meer Deer products are nothing but some form of vanilla anyway. The vanilla that I use is bought from Sam's Club in a concentrated form. It is the REAL vanilla also.

Good Huntin' --- SAWMAN


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks Sawman, I won't do anything untill I know it is 100% legal. Its not worth the chance.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not natural, it's intent is to attract deer, so it would be considered baiting which is not allowed on public land.... Save your money, I've tried it several ways and it never worked fer me!!! You may get varried opinions on it though....:thumbsup:


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I've tried it and even the ants won't eat it.

I'd tell you to save your money and try to find a natural food source like acorns.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, I have never been to excited about cmere deer, but if it was legal on public land i figured it might help. I did kill a deer eating cmere deer this year, but I think it was because it was waiting for my feeder to go off and it had nothing else to do because the mound of Cmere deer stayed there for the rest of the week. thanks guys.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

My brother used some on our home place in MS, the hole in the ground is now 6 foot wide and 18 inches deep... Just depends on what the deer are lacking in their diet.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

How about c'mere BEER? You would attract a bunch of ******** if you invented that. Me included.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

:notworthy:


hjorgan said:


> How about c'mere BEER? You would attract a bunch of ******** if you invented that. Me included.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

c'mere BEER would definiteluy be a winner


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I have always been a sceptic of those commercial attractants untill about a month ago I put down some deer cain black magic next to a pile of deer cain and threw corn over both. I was amazed to find (and still am) how well the liquid black magic does. I still had corn on the ground after 2 weeks and getting tons of pictures of them just eating the dirt where the black magic was. Not to mention doubled the deer on my camera.Even noon time bucks! If I personally would not have seen this myself on my own camera I would be quik to raise the B.S. flag, I can post pics if ya want.kinda cool!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

As an ammendmant to the post above I am hunting Private property....


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Post up some pics MiamiMatt. I've used both of the deer cains and the deer won't touch it. And used cmere deer spraying it on a stump and log like they show to do on a very active spot on the old club we had and I got tons of pics alright, of the deer looking at the stump as they walked by like wtf is that smell??? and kept on walking. Peanut butter on bread is the BEST bait I've used. Just spread a good bit on some bread and roll them in a ball and toss them around. The deer look hilarious eating them but they love them. :thumbup:


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Posting pictures is always good....I don't think I have ever heard of black magic...Where do you get it from?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I understand it this way...
Bait=Food Source such as corn, hay bale, sweet taters etc...
Baiting is generally illegal with some possible exceptions...

Attractant/supplement=salt lick, c'mere deer, deer cocaine, mineral piles, vanilla extract on a tampon etc...

Using attractants and/or supplements are _generally _legal with some possible exceptions... 

This is how I understand it and I could well be 100% incorrect...
Brent


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree....I always figured no kind of bait what so ever on public land. But an employee at Gander Mountain told me that a FWC officer was in the store and told him that it was legal to use on public land and since a game warden said it, I thought it might be true...I guess I have to find a officer to ask. Does anyone know one?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

chodges said:


> Posting pictures is always good....I don't think I have ever heard of black magic...Where do you get it from?


walmart, academy, bass pro... once you see it you'll recognize it. it's been out for several years. i don't think any of this stuff is legal on public land though.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

http://myfwc.com/hunting/regulations/prohibited-methods/

Baiting deer is no where on the prohibited list, however

*Feeding game:*
Taking game on lands or waters upon which corn, wheat, grain, salt, food or other substances have been deposited by means other than normal agricultural harvesting or planting is prohibited, except as noted below.


Resident game (except turkeys) and wild hogs may be hunted over year-round game-feeding stations on private lands, provided the feeding station has been maintained with feed for at least six months prior to taking resident game.
Wild turkeys may not be taken over feed or if the hunter is less than 100 yards from a game-feeding station when feed is present.
The intentional placement of feed in a manner that is likely to create or creates a public nuisance by attracting black bears, foxes or raccoons is prohibited.
 In addition to normal agricultural harvesting or planting methods, mourning and white-winged doves may be hunted over agricultural crops that have been harvested or manipulated and over natural vegetation that has been manipulated.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

its legal untill your caught close to it with hunting equipment!
Everything is subject to the discression of the LEO on the scene, some say its ok some say not. If you can get busted on Blackwater for moving acorns from under one tree to another.....I'd say not !


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

archer-1 said:


> its legal untill your caught close to it with hunting equipment!
> Everything is subject to the discression of the LEO on the scene, some say its ok some say not. If you can get busted on Blackwater for moving acorns from under one tree to another.....I'd say not !



Its not the discretion of the LEO, the law is stated clearly on the FWC website as per FWC regs. Since I doubt anyone has a year round feeding station on public land, I would say that its illegal.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> Its not the discretion of the LEO, the law is stated clearly on the FWC website as per FWC regs. Since I doubt anyone has a year round feeding station on public land, I would say that its illegal.


it could count as "another substance", couldn't it? i don't know, i'm just asking.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I can provide more pics tonight as I am "working" now.You can visibly see the deer cain to the right, well about 5-6' to the left of that is where the black magic soaked in. The corn sat on the ground for at least a week and a half for sure(one bag).The corn was just hand scattered over my experiment.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> Since I doubt anyone has a year round feeding station on public land, I would say that its illegal.





> it could count as "another substance", couldn't it?


Here is the situation on public lands and WMA's... Most do not allow individuals to "leave" personal property after deer season and some require NO PRIVATE PROPERTY to be left at all... 

So if the individual is forbidden from leaving the feeder and maintaining it throughout the year... Than you cannot hunt over "bait that has been supplied at least 6 months uninterrupted" so bait isn't legal during season...

As for "another substance"... It is either a food (illegal) or it is a supplement/attractant and is legal... but I think the FWC officer is goin' to tell ya', "That is a feeder so what comes out is *feed*..."

Brent


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

hogdogs said:


> As for "another substance"... It is either a food (illegal) or it is a supplement/attractant and is legal... but I think the FWC officer is goin' to tell ya', "That is a feeder so what comes out is *feed*..."
> 
> Brent


i thought attranctants such as estrous were legal, but supplements, like a trophy rock, acorn rage, c'mere deer, etc were not. basically anything they would ingest. again, maybe i've over-thunk it all these years.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I will suggest a call to FWC... the main number... Ask to speak to "the guy who knows hunting regulations"... I won't even discuss these matters with the phone answerin' gal...

Explain to the guy where you are unclear... They always steer me straight when I call...

Brent


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

We really need to figure this out. lol :whistling:


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Blackwater WMA
General Rules and Regulations
#3. 

It is illegal to hunt over bait or place any bait or other food for wildlife on this area. 

It has Nothing to do with a year round feeding station, feeding stations only apply to private property.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Well I just got off the phone with a Mr.Tony Young at FWC Tally...

On a WMA... The only LEGAL attractants are "NOT MEANT TO BE INGESTED"... So only scent attractants are legal.

On private land, you can consider c'mere deer to be an attractant and not bait so you can legally shoot over it. 

Brent


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

It will be up to the Officers descretion as to whether to classify it as a feed or attractant....
If they eat what its poured on....what do you think he will call it?!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

archer-1 said:


> It will be up to the Officers descretion as to whether to classify it as a feed or attractant....
> If they eat what its poured on....what do you think he will call it?!


Are you talkin' about wma or private?
Scents in the form of doe pee, vanilla, etc... are what is allowed on a WMA...

On private lands... You can pour c'mere deer where you want according to the feller I spoke to. But as for corn or other "food", it states 6 months uninterrupted food makes it legal to hunt over it.

Pouring a "supplement" on naturally occurring deer food doesn't make the supplement into a food... At least this is how I took it. But feel free to call. Ask for Tony Young...

Brent


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I also used deer cain last year and the deer won't touch it.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

hogdogs said:


> Are you talkin' about wma or private?
> Scents in the form of doe pee, vanilla, etc... are what is allowed on a WMA...
> 
> On private lands... You can pour c'mere deer where you want according to the feller I spoke to. But as for corn or other "food", it states 6 months uninterrupted food makes it legal to hunt over it.
> ...


We posted at the same time, reply was in response to other posts....


----------



## bwildcat (Aug 7, 2011)

So much for that. I hunt Alabama and I knew that it was illegal to hunt over corn, but I thought I could use attractants such as c'mere deer, acorn rage, ect. This thread got me looking into it and the website is pretty clear on it. It says it's illegal to:

Hunt using poison, explosives or chemicals to include deer blocks, molasses blocks, mineral blocks, chemical licks, and similar products. Deer may be hunted over plain salt licks containing no other minerals or chemicals.
Thinking that I might need to join a Florida club so that I can hunt over corn next year.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

We had to pick up our brown mineral blocks last year before Archery season and replaced them with white this year so they could remain out...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Waitttttttt a dern minute.... did somebody a couple of pages back ask if it was legal to put "vanilla flavoring on a tampon" ???? There aint a deer in the woods worth me gettin' caught by any of my buddies puttin' anything on a tampon -- no sir -- I aint even tryn it no mattter how good you claim it works -- nope - I still get funny looks when I break out the vasoline to rub down my feeder legs to keep the ***** from climbing them!!!!!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Waitttttttt a dern minute.... did somebody a couple of pages back ask if it was legal to put "vanilla flavoring on a tampon" ???? There aint a deer in the woods worth me gettin' caught by any of my buddies puttin' anything on a tampon -- no sir -- I aint even tryn it no mattter how good you claim it works -- nope - I still get funny looks when I break out the vasoline to rub down my feeder legs to keep the ***** from climbing them!!!!!


I was wondering the same thing but didn't want to call him out Haha That must be an awkward moment at the register, "Uh, yeah no, they're for my deer." :blink: :laughing:


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> "Uh, yeah no, they're for my deer."





> "Uh, yeah no, they're for my dear."


There I fixed it fer ya'...:thumbsup:

I will flat tell the cashier... "Man... I pour a little of this on a tampon and them young boys will stop and take a whiff and it gives me the time I need to keep them away from my little does..."

But if'n you want to mess with a guy's head... Take the applicator and squirt some ketchup on it and place it on a door handle... if he is not real tuff... put one on each door handle and he will sleep in the woods rather than touch a red tipped tampon applicator!:yes:

Brent


----------

